# Back in for a bit, been a while, and got a new toy



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

The circumstances surrounding my procurement of the new toy are sad, but it'll happen to everyone eventually.

Fortunately, the wife and I were called out with the rest of the grandchildren to get stuff that we wanted or needed with a few rules.

This tractor fell into the rules of having to purchase. No harm, no foul. The tractor was bought new by the wife's great grandmother, I'm not sure exactly what year, but the wife's family said it was bought new in the late 30's or early 40's, no one really knows exactly.

It's a Ferguson, although I'm not sure which one yet, I do know it's a 30, just not sure if it's FE, TE, HF, MF, ABCDEFG?? 


Anyways, I don't have a picture of it yet, I had to use my FE35 to get it loaded and get the brushhog back home. It was running about 6 months ago, because her grandfather used it to mow his side pasture with it. It won't take much to make it run, but the wife wants me to do a full restoration on it when I finish school.

Funny thing is, we also bought a 1971 Buick Centurion that was bought new by her grandparents that she wants a full restoration on, but wants it running by Christmas this year, non-restored, so we can drive it to the family Christmas gathering 

I think she believes she married Superman :lmao:


Anyways, I'll snap a photo of the tractor tomorrow morning, it got dark and we just got unloaded a little while ago.

Here's a pic of the Buick to appease


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

That old buick looks like a good wash would spruce it right up! Looking forward to the tractor pictures as well.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Bucket soap/rag buffer wax she'll shine like a new dime..little TLC. 

Post pic tractor when you can..be careful to get S cape caught in PTO.


----------



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

A couple pictures of the tractor, I need to figure out how to convert it over to 12v, not a fan of 6v systems.

And while I'm thinking about it, why would the pos+ post of the battery be connected to the frame for a ground and the neg- be connected to one of the little connectors that runs to what appears to be a regulator of some type?


----------



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

Also, I believe the family is mistaken on the year, I don't know the exact year yet, but it has a patent listed on the tag from 1950.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

The old 6 volts were positive ground, not negative. If you convert to 12 volt, you will need to make sure you change it to negative ground. You can get a kit with everything you need to convert, even the bracket to hold the alternator. You will have to either get a new starter, or get the old one re-wound for 12 volts.


----------



## Brutus (Oct 6, 2012)

pogobill said:


> The old 6 volts were positive ground, not negative. If you convert to 12 volt, you will need to make sure you change it to negative ground. You can get a kit with everything you need to convert, even the bracket to hold the alternator. You will have to either get a new starter, or get the old one re-wound for 12 volts.


Nah! Don't mes with the starter. 12V will swing that engine over like crazy. Just don't hold the start button down for more than 5 seconds at a time. That 6V starter will last a long time doing that. Probably won't take but a second for the engine to fire right off, spinning it like that.


----------



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

Can anyone point me in the direction of how to do the 12v conversion?

I have extra pieces for my 35 in the way of alternator and coil, and can fabricate my own alt bracket.

What else do I have to change for it to be a reliable 12v system?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Well possom813, if you have the alternator, and the coil.... and can fabricate a bracket to hold everything together, you are good to go. Post some pictures of how you make out. just go into the web and find a wiring diagram just in case you get lost. It worked for me!


----------



## possom813 (Jan 23, 2011)

That's what I need, a wiring diagram, I don't know the first place to look and haven't had any luck searching for one.


----------

